# 8th Annual Horse Creek Trad Hunt



## robert carter (Jul 28, 2010)

October 26th- Nov 1st. Goes out on the 2nd for a coming gun hunt. I will hunt the 2nd-4th on Bullard Creeks Archery Tract. Ya`ll welcome to come.RC


----------



## dpoole (Jul 28, 2010)

will put it on the calender.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 28, 2010)

Plan on seeing ya there, got to get over to bullard and check some places.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jul 28, 2010)

Sounds to me like a plan!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 28, 2010)

Im planning on it


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for posting it up Robert. It's on my calendar now for sure!!!!!!!


----------



## LanceColeman (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm in brother. from beginin to end.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll hit 3-4 days of it at least!


----------



## dutchman (Jul 28, 2010)

I've saved plenty of vacation. I hope to be there for the duration.


----------



## fishbait (Jul 28, 2010)

Can't wait. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BGBH (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm off Oct 25 -Nov 6,sure hope Doug can get vacation....I'm wanting to make this trip really bad....Talked to Doug Saturday as he was heading past the Fort Stewart exit(family vacation)....looks to be about  650-700 miles for me,how much further is Horse Creek from there...


----------



## pine nut (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll be there GLW for it all!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Jul 28, 2010)

BGBH said:


> I'm off Oct 25 -Nov 6,sure hope Doug can get vacation....I'm wanting to make this trip really bad....Talked to Doug Saturday as he was heading past the Fort Stewart exit(family vacation)....looks to be about  650-700 miles for me,how much further is Horse Creek from there...



You're gonna have roughly 450 miles from the KY/TN line.


----------



## robert carter (Jul 29, 2010)

About 100 miles from the exit.


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jul 29, 2010)

I hope to get down a few days this year for this one.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 13, 2010)

Hopefully I can make it this year!!!


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 13, 2010)

Anybody going from Powder Town or there abouts, we can get up a convoy.


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 14, 2010)

johnweaver said:


> Anybody going from Powder Town or there abouts, we can get up a convoy.



Plan to leave early on the 28th, and watch the sunrise
while on I-16 way east of Macon.
Right at a 4 hour trip from our area John.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 14, 2010)

I'll be there this year.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 14, 2010)

I've got a few days line up to be there  on the same week this time. mIKE


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm looking forward to seeing you again Mike!


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 14, 2010)

I'd like to try to make this hunt myself. Been try'n to, but just couldn't get it done.


----------



## choctawlb (Sep 14, 2010)

Since the dates have changed from the normal weekend of the hunt I won't be able to make it.
Ken


----------



## RogerB (Sep 15, 2010)

Should be there the whole week


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 15, 2010)

I should be there Tuesday till Sunday or Monday. Who all will be there on Tuesday thru the weekend?


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 15, 2010)

RogerB said:


> Should be there the whole week



U gonna keep the fire goin or are ya gonna hunt?


----------



## LongBow01 (Sep 15, 2010)

I'm gonna try and make this one thats right when I'll be goin back to work after this leg injury so we'll see were exactly is horse creek from Jefferson Georgia?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 15, 2010)

Follow 441 all the way to Jacksonville, Ga. turn left in Jacksonville to go to Horse Creek. About 200 miles from Athens. mIKE


----------



## ky_longbow (Sep 22, 2010)

anyone know a physical address ? would like to mapquest it, but i could only squeeze in the last few days, with my work schedule..........


----------



## robert carter (Sep 22, 2010)

Key in Jacksonville Ga. it`ll get you within 5 miles.RC


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 23, 2010)

ky_longbow said:


> anyone know a physical address ? would like to mapquest it, but i could only squeeze in the last few days, with my work schedule..........



here is the outline of Horse Creek its to the north of the river, you can see Jacksonville to the left of it. That boundry to the south of the river is Flat Tub WMA


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 24, 2010)

Welp!! good news and bad news...... Bad news first. I aint gonna make it this year. I got to work for the sheriffs dept. next week. Will not have any spare or down time by the time HC rolls around.

The good news is by this time next year?? I will have a full paid vacation to go come down  and hunt with yall.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 24, 2010)

Good deal on the job Brother.See you next time.RC


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 27, 2010)

Guess I've made the decision to get out the GameMaster or Aurora (cause I KNOW fishbait won't let me borrow his Super Diablo or his Apex...   ) and leave the training wheels at home for this one. 

Robert and Marty ARE giving free shooting lessons around the campfire, right?    

Can't wait.


----------



## Jayin J (Sep 29, 2010)

The wife and I plan on attending Friday evening through Sunday.  Can't wait to climb a tree and sling some arras.  It will also be my birthday weekend.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 29, 2010)

Leah, there must be another Marty that's joined us, cause I sure ain't givin any lessons.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 29, 2010)

Is there going to be a camp cook? Looks like from what I saw last year the week after, there was some mighty fine eating going on. Left overs on the ground. lo Mike


----------



## turtlebug (Sep 29, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Leah, there must be another Marty that's joined us, cause I sure ain't givin any lessons.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 29, 2010)

good luck out there tbug! i'm sure it will be a great hunt for everyone!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 4, 2010)

I`m thinking everyone should bring some swap and sell items. I`m gonna have a couple or three climbers for sale cheap and maybe some other ods and ends.Regardless we gonna have some fun.Believe it or not with the dry weather we`ve had the skeeters ain`t near as fierce as last year.honest.RC


----------



## Dennis (Oct 4, 2010)

That's good news!!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 4, 2010)

Good deal about the skeeters, for sure.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 9, 2010)

So who all is going to be there?
I am going to try to be there that Fri evening till Sunday


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 9, 2010)

I will be there 9 or10 days or.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 9, 2010)

Fri-Mon for me Jonathan.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 9, 2010)

Im going to try to be there all week


----------



## RogerB (Oct 9, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> U gonna keep the fire goin or are ya gonna hunt?



Yes!!!


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 9, 2010)

this sounds like something i need to attend. if work isn't too bad i may have to try and make it down


----------



## schleylures (Oct 10, 2010)

I am coming do not know what day or how long I will be there.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 10, 2010)

schleylures said:


> I am coming do not know what day or how long I will be there.



Good deal


----------



## schleylures (Oct 14, 2010)

schleylures said:


> I am coming do not know what day or how long I will be there.



I am not sure that I am going to make it. I am going to mississippi with my daddies squeky tow the first weekend so  I more than likely can not play two weeks straight.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 18, 2010)

It is almost time!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 18, 2010)

It can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 18, 2010)

Everybody be prepared as of today the bathrooms are not open. I hope they will be this weekend


----------



## robert carter (Oct 18, 2010)

I`m going on Wednesday and staying till the 31st Lord Willing. I got some good spots close to the road to hunt. Chris got there today.Awful dry. I`ll try to get the bathroom opened up for us.RC


----------



## pine nut (Oct 19, 2010)

Road through there today and saw a big flock of turkeys in the road.  No other game spotted and missed seeing Chris.  I was there before noon.  Not sure if you could get a boat out to the river from Stave's landing.  Water was at the bottom of the ramp for anyone that might know about that.  River ought to be good for fishing if ya could get in.  RC?  I sure liked RC's fishing and hog hunting method!  Bathrooms were not yet opened this AM.  Might need a sun shower or river dip!


----------



## pine nut (Oct 19, 2010)

Make that rode!  I can't spell "cat" anymore!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 19, 2010)

The River is perfect for fishing but you can`t get in at Staves.You could get the boat in but getting to the main River would be more work than fun.Across the River at Rocky Hammock would be the best for a "Day" fishing/ hunting trip.You`ll want to take your time in the River unless you are River Wise or you will tear your boat up. LOTS of rocks and stuff. A fun Idea would be to put a canoe in at Scuffle Bluff and have someone move your truck to Staves and float down fishing and hunting.Then take out at Staves. Not a real long trip but would be fun.A canoe would be easy to get out through the shallows at staves.RC


----------



## pine nut (Oct 19, 2010)

If I wasn't so old and stiff and fat (lot of if's) I'd do that! Thanks for the info RC!


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 19, 2010)

Wish I had a canoe. Hope they open the bathrooms up.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope to be down on the afternoon of the 26. Mike


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 19, 2010)

Dennis said:


> Everybody be prepared as of today the bathrooms are not open. I hope they will be this weekend



MUST HAVE BATHROOMS.  

If I make one decent shot the entire weekend, it'll be the locks on those bathrooms.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 19, 2010)

Good thing I live driving distance from there.


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 19, 2010)

Shure wish i could make it, might be able to for the weekend but we are real buisy at work.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 20, 2010)

what is on the menu?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 20, 2010)

stick-n-string said:


> what is on the menu?





Whatever you kill.  



Anybody got some good armadillo recipes?


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 20, 2010)

I can bring some deer meat or some coon.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 20, 2010)

talked to the Warden today. Showers are open. If you see this fella over there you need to tell him how much you appreciate his hard work. He is the reason we get to hunt arcjhery only this time of the year when all the other wma`s are firearms. He does this for us.RC


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 20, 2010)

robert carter said:


> talked to the Warden today. Showers are open. If you see this fella over there you need to tell him how much you appreciate his hard work. He is the reason we get to hunt arcjhery only this time of the year when all the other wma`s are firearms. He does this for us.RC



Robert, what is his name? I sure do appreciate all he does and allows us to do!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 20, 2010)

Charlie (baldfish) and I hope to be there Monday evening in time to set up camp. Charlie will be doing his Dutch oven pepper chicken among other things  and I will be doing spaghetti, Grilled sausages with onions and bell peppers, and who knows what else we will be cooking up.

I am really looking forward to this and may keep Roger company in camp a little too.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 21, 2010)

Al33 said:


> Charlie (baldfish) and I hope to be there Monday evening in time to set up camp. Charlie will be doing his Dutch oven pepper chicken among other things  and I will be doing spaghetti, Grilled sausages with onions and bell peppers, and who knows what else we will be cooking up.
> 
> I am really looking forward to this and may keep Roger company in camp a little too.



Charlie can eat a whole chicken, I've seen him do it.  So I guess I can just look foward to some Spaghetti.


----------



## fountain (Oct 21, 2010)

Since the mention of bringing items to swap and sell,  I am looking for a 2 PC bolt on quiver for a bighorn td if anybody has one they are willing to part with reasonably.


----------



## Stump Shooter (Oct 22, 2010)

Hope it's not to late for ya to get this but if you're on the West end of the WMA and you see a mud hole that looks like a bunch of pigs have been wallowing in it be careful. I saw a lizard in one big enough to take ya down!!!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 22, 2010)

I just had a chat with Dennis and got a report. So far no shots and few critters seen. Dry as a dog biscuit and the full moon isn't helping much. Dennis, Decater, RC and pine nut are there now.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the report guys. I was over last weekend and had 3 close encounters. 8:25 am saturday had a 4 point chasing a doe all around me. Grunting and lip curling, pushing her hard. 10:38 am 6 point and fine 8 point feeding 65 yards from me. No critters Saturday afternoon. Sunday morning set up on tree that I had the two bucks feed under saturday morning and had a doe come in at 8:15 but she never offered me a clean shot. Been hunting this spot when I have gotten the chance and have seen deer every morning I have hunted it. 11:44 sunday had another doe come across the flat about 70 yards out when I was coming out of the woods. I will be over Monday morning to hunt and set up camp. Looking forward to seeing everybody again. Hope we get some rain to settle the dust down but not enough to run us out of the woods. Good luck and see yall monday.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 23, 2010)

Forecast for next week shows highs in the mid 80s, lows in the low 60s. So much for cool weather. I plan to roll in tomorrow afternoon late.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 23, 2010)

dutchman said:


> Forecast for next week shows highs in the mid 80s, lows in the low 60s. So much for cool weather. I plan to roll in tomorrow afternoon late.



Yeah I know....I am not real thrilled about it either.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 23, 2010)

Looking like midday on Monday.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 24, 2010)

I am going to try to get there on Thursday night. 

Could someone PM me some directions from Albany?


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 24, 2010)

Early Friday Morning for me.  Someone save me a spot...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 24, 2010)

Friday evening for us. Can't swing any earlier. 

In the meantime, I'll be praying for a cold front to mysteriously move in.  

I was really hoping to be able to leave the snake boots at home and wear my stalkers.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 24, 2010)

GThanks to my understanding wife i should be there wednesday evening, or thursday morning.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 25, 2010)

Going to get back to 91 degrees the next two days and 88 on Thursday and then a cool down for the weekend. Mike


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 25, 2010)

They are saying 72 deg for Fridays high! Mid 70s Sat, and upper 70s Sun.

Any recent updates?  How's RC getting around?


----------



## pine nut (Oct 26, 2010)

I had to come home today for CE tomorrow!  RC is alive and well and getting about pretty well (read hard to keep up with!).  It has been hot and winds are every which way!  Nothing on the meat pole as of my leaving @ 1:00 PM, but several not back to camp when I left.  I called Dennis to tell him maybe it would pick up as I had seen four dead ones in about twenty miles of road heading up 441.  Hot and dry with lots of gnats!  Skeeters have not been excessive but still I ran my thermocell.  About all I can tell.  As usual food is great!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 27, 2010)

Good to hear Robert is mobile!  Maybe I can keep up with him this weekend.  I'll bring a box of wheaties, just in case!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the report Bill!
I can' wait. If all goes well, I will pull into camp mid-morning, tomorrow.


----------



## robert carter (Oct 27, 2010)

Had to come home for a Dentist appointment on thursday and to ice the leg. I over did it yesterday. I`m trying to get it back in shape cause I need to get back to work. they may find out they can run without me..I actually do purty good on short walks but sitting in a stand is very uncomfortable.Yesterday morning I saw 3 deer and 11 pigs. Had a pig at 4 yards and it was to thick to shoot.Saw over 20 pigs from the stand my first evening and a doe the next and saw a nice racked buck day before yesterday. If the weather cools it`ll liven up.

  I gotta say with the fellas in camp now around 10 it has been a great time. Roger is one heck of a cook as is several of the other fellas.Campfire time has been priceless.RC


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 27, 2010)

Roger has been cooking? Hmmmm
Another talent he has been keeping hid.
He is real good with a fork!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 27, 2010)

Just got home.  All I managed to kill were 3 armadillos and a squirrel.  Maybe you guys will have better luck this weekend with cooler weather and a better moon.


----------



## stick-n-string (Oct 27, 2010)

Well as it is now, i am still not 100% on if i am coming or not. Didnt realize that my yearly Maryland hunt starts next weekend, and i got some things going on here in town i may need to tend to.

So who all is still in camp?


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll be there Friday am, so ya'll don't all quit and go home just yet!


----------



## robert carter (Oct 27, 2010)

I`ll be back Friday morning Lord Willing. I gotta keep the leg "working" .I laid around today and its got bad stiff.RC


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 27, 2010)

Still cant decide if i am gonna make it or not.


----------



## schleylures (Oct 27, 2010)

I would love to be there but going to mississippi last weeek and having to go to West Palm this weeek for work can not make it.


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks like a cool fronts comin in, might cause the critters to move more.  I should be rollin in around 9:30am or so in the mornin.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 28, 2010)

See yall tomorrow night sometime. 

Just leave a spot for the Suburban, we ain't bothering with a tent, just roll the sleeping bags out in the back of the land yacht.  

Gonna be a whirwind packing ordeal tomorrow afternoon but I'll get er done.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 28, 2010)

Most everything is packed, and loaded!! Would have been done yesterday evening, but due to some equipment malfunctions I'm a little behind schedule!!.........Gonna do the rest in the morning!!.........I should roll in tomorrow around noon!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 29, 2010)

i hope someone at horsecreek has one of those fancy phones to keep us updated!


 good luck and hunt safe everyone.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 30, 2010)

We are having a blast! I had to come home this am but am headed back in bout an hour.
RC,Dennis,Decatur,Mike,Charlie,Mitch,Al,Gene, Roger,Chase,Terry,TJ,Jay(&wife),BamBam, Melissa, John,Jeff,Tomi,Marty and me are there.
I may have even left a few out...


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah ya did. 

Of course we didn't roll up til 11 last night. 

Been sitting on a food plot all morning, nuttin so far.


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 30, 2010)

Clay and Jonathan were here last night as well. Two others I don't know. That makes 26 that were in camp yesterday.


----------



## fountain (Oct 30, 2010)

We were there for a short time, but had a great time as usual. We got to shoot and socialize which is the highlights for me.  Great time with great people.  Went back home to hunt though.  A lot going on kept me from staying
No kills yet that I know of there, but there was one........


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 31, 2010)

Well we're on our way home after a pretty darned good weekend.  I won't say it was the most productive weekend for a group of hunters, but blood was shed and it was memorable.

One thing I certainly realized, a quiet campfire shared with a few good friends makes up for lack of meat in the cooler. Thanks Jay and Carmen. 

I didn't get a chance to hang out with RC, but will take him up on his offer first chance I get. 

Great weekend folks, can't wait to do it again.


Charlie, be good to Camp and give her a big hug for me.


----------



## Jayin J (Oct 31, 2010)

We had a great time with everyone....3 Days of laughin.... 5 miles of walkin.... and gained 5 lbs from eatin....


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 31, 2010)

Great time and great food, had a blast!!!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 31, 2010)

We had a total of 24 hunters and 6 guests at Horse Creek. I had a wonderful time and never got a shot but I didn't hunt as hard as many who were there.

Apex killed a doe this morning and RC killed one this evening.

I had the pleasure of riding down and setting up camp with with baldfish and riding back with Ta-ton-ka. I needed to make room in Charlie's truck for Kamp the camp stray dog that Charlie adopted.

Monday through Wednesday was HOT but Thursday brought cooler temps after a little rain Wednesday.

Horse Creek has some beautiful bottoms to explore.

Great seeing everyone that made it!!!!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 31, 2010)

More off my pic's:


----------



## Al33 (Oct 31, 2010)

Here is dm/wolfsking (Mike) with Kamp.

Wee all ate good, including Kamp.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 31, 2010)

Enjoyed the week, folks. Already looking forward to the next trip.


----------



## fishbait (Oct 31, 2010)

Had a blast.
Logged around 10 miles plus of scouting. Always enjoy being in nature. Seen plenty of sign and found new spots to hunt. An as with every gathering; it was nice to see old friend and make some new ones.
Can't wait till next year.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 31, 2010)

This is an amazing, and beautiful place; piece of property.

I had a fantastic time with many friends, and things to see,
and do.

Lot's of really cool trees, and flats, and thickets, and dry sloughs,
and a river. I saw game everyday. One of my highlites, was hunting on the ground
this morning, and having a flock of turkeys feed thru, and around both sides of me. That big eye at 5 feet, will really pin you down.

Thanks Jayin J, Mitch and Tomi for going on a quick, quite a 
few miles thru the woods walk with me yesterday. We
saw some mighty fine woods, and water. 

We ate pretty good too. 

Good pictures Al! 

Thanks Robert Carter, you are a fine man. 

A few more pictures.


----------



## Necedah (Oct 31, 2010)

That sure is a pretty place enhanced of course by the presence of Ms. Tomi.  

Dave


----------



## SELFBOW (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a few pics I took along the way. I never got to where Jeff was, that is some huge trees in your photos...

I seen 1 deer, 2 foxes and 15 hogs. I shot low twice on them and missed both times.


----------



## eman1885 (Oct 31, 2010)

looks like you guys had a blast. maybe one day i'll be able to make it to one of these hunts.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 31, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> This is an amazing, and beautiful place; piece of property.
> 
> I had a fantastic time with many friends, and things to see,
> and do.
> ...


Yes it is a beautiful place..........Glad I made the trip there!!

Jeff the walk with you Tomi, and Jayin J was the highlight of my trip!!........That was the only pics I took all weekend long!! As soon as I can get around to resizing them I will post them!!.......That was some beautiful country we walked through!!

The food was awesome, but Ya'll missed my chili.........I had some for dinner this evening when I got home............I hate to brag on myself, but it was pretty good!!

There was so much food available, and everything I had was so good!!...........There was no need to heat it up!!


----------



## Al33 (Nov 1, 2010)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The food was awesome, but Ya'll missed my chili.........I had some for dinner this evening when I got home............I hate to brag on myself, but it was pretty good!!



Yes it was and I also had a big bowl of it last night. 
For some reason I was under the impression Elaine made it. Good hob Mitch!!! Thanks!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's a few pictures that I took. Notice the Snapping turtle that got stuck in some real sucking down mud. What a way to go.  Thanks to everyone who feed me. Some mighty fine eating. Glad to finally to shake hand with so many that I meet on here. Mike


----------



## pine nut (Nov 1, 2010)

Great pics folks, and I always enjoy them.  Did Tomi get et up by that monster tree?  Looked like a Halloween monster tree 'bout ta bite her leg off!


----------



## stick-n-string (Nov 1, 2010)

Al that 1 pic of the tree looks like a big ol turtle is climbing the tree


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Nov 1, 2010)

After looking at the pictures a couple of times
I'm thinking "Kamp" is the one who had the most fun of anyone there.


----------



## dpoole (Nov 1, 2010)

love those pictures  of those huge trees they are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 1, 2010)

What a hunt!  Great weather, even if it got a little warm in the middle of the day!  Great to finally shake hands with some folks that I had never met before (Jayin J, turtlebug, fishbait, bam bam, TJ and dad, and I know I missed a few!).  It was a great time around great folks!  Thanks for having us RC!


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 1, 2010)

Got in today about 2:30 and got unpacked after week of great hunting, and boy am I ready to go again. I saw quite a few deer most were after the rain on thursday. I Had an incounter of a lifetime on a for sure Pope and Young buck, and met some more fine folks from woody's (dm/wolfskin, and Apex Preadator, acchyper). Thanks for all the pictures you guys share with us, I love them all.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 1, 2010)

Well, I FINALLY downloaded all the pics fishbait took. 













































































More to come....


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 1, 2010)

Lemme see if I can find my camera and post my kamikaze turkey pics.


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 1, 2010)

Leah,  is that a bear track?  Sure looks like one.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 1, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Leah,  is that a bear track?  Sure looks like one.



That's what I was asking fishbait just now. 

We're fairly certain it is, but he said that's why he took the pic.  

He tends to venture into "no-mans-land" or... the "they'll never find my body so I'm gonna stay near camp since I'm by myself" areas as I call em.    


Someone take a stab at em....


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 1, 2010)

Apex Predator said:


> Leah,  is that a bear track?  Sure looks like one.



My bear has 5 claws
Looks like a yote and there is plenty of them there.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 1, 2010)

buckbacks said:


> My bear has 5 claws



It was taken in one of the handicap access food plots.     





"Ye ole' grouchy one" is on the case. 

Waiting to hear from Nicodemus again. 





Verdict leaning towards a bob-tail kitty-cat. But not domestic.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 1, 2010)

turtlebug said:


> Well, I FINALLY downloaded all the pics fishbait took.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool pic if you are a Dale Earnhardt fan!!


----------



## Tailfeather (Nov 1, 2010)

Great pics, all.  Looks like a good time.


----------



## TNGIRL (Nov 2, 2010)

I have pics to download but can't get to my computer (on my son's now) and having much needed window work done at home right now so might be later on in the week. But it was a GREAT and WONDERFUL time, spent with Jeff and many friends. I loved it and want to go back real soon!!!!! And Bill, that tree does look like it's eating my left leg!!!!
Glad the dog found a home with Charlie!!!!! maybe she'll throw up more of my fox's tail on his floor!!!!
Had a wonderful hike with Mitch and Jay and Jeff!!!!!  Thanks to everyone that fed me so well!!!!!


----------

